# Esc



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

I see you guys run like 10 - 12 cell packs, what do you guys use for an ESC??? also how do you guys get 12 cells to have the same numbers???

thanks
BAR 26


----------



## FIREMANS_QUICKI (Oct 14, 2005)

We do not use esc's. We use a micro switch(bang switch) as our speed control. This puts all or as much power to the motor as we can get to it.
Thanks for asking.


----------



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

HAHAHAHA really? so its (in a sense) a mechanical speed control??? thats pretty good, ya i suppose you dont need the smooth acceleration, its just go. thanks for the replly!


----------



## FIREMANS_QUICKI (Oct 14, 2005)

Yes it is. The inside of a micro switch looks like a set of points from a older car. The servo arm hits the pin on the switch and closes the circut and away you go. It's all on or all off. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Some use a micro switch in series, wiring a few cells on one, and all on the other giving "stages"... ...while some just put it all on one... If you need any wiring diagram links just ask!


----------



## etc1006 (Sep 5, 2005)

Ah, thats how it's done. I've been toying with doing drag, too! How big of a switch do you normally use (amps)? For some of us that have been around awhile, the ORIGINAL RC10 had a microswitch for reverse on the CERAMIC mechanical resistor speed control. Hell, I think mine is still in a parts box somewhere at my Dads! LOL!


----------



## griz11 (Aug 5, 2005)

*gms has a good one*

Grand motorsports has a good switch. They are 25amp 277 volt switches with a normally connected and normally not connected terminal. You will need a switch that has both outputs. Check www.grandmotorsports.com for the switch and wiring diagrams for using one or two switches. I'd use two for safety. You mount a micro servo somewhere on the car. Use a single arm horn with a bolt and nut with fuel tubing on it for the actuator. Sho glue the switches so the arm will contact them. The GMS cars have a slot in the rear deck to mount the servo makes it nice and neat. I was using a Novak XR Super Duty esc which will handle 14 cells with no motor limit on one motor. But the switches are the real deal if you want to go drag racing.

Griz


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Could someone post some pictures of the servo and switch set up please


----------



## scaryfast (May 28, 2003)

Many years ago I had a Fine Design kit. I would have to launch the car slowly and then ramp up to full. It would bring the rear around at the line; full throttle. I am starting a new Pro Stock project. What sort of things can I do to get better rear bite with a switch operated car?


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

Well.. most use Koford (slot car traction goo) or Parmas Slot cars stuff or you can use strait uncut VHT (stuff used for the drag strip its self) 

Koford can be ordered from Grandmotorsports or the Parma stuff can be ordered from them.... Vht can be gotten at you local drag strip.... i buy it by the gallon from my local strip.. Price on VHT is $12 to $20 a gallon depending on the strip.....

Billy


----------



## scaryfast (May 28, 2003)

If you run a switch I assume a receiver pack is necessary for the steering servo.


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes sir a reciever pack is needed.. but you only need a small pan car type like what Hank has intteh Hobby shopper or from IRS. PLenty of power to do the job...


Billy


----------



## scaryfast (May 28, 2003)

Anybody run a brushless system?? #1 is it legal? #2 How would a brushless work with a switch?


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

[email protected] said:


> Some use a micro switch in series, wiring a few cells on one, and all on the other giving "stages"... ...while some just put it all on one... If you need any wiring diagram links just ask!


Im interested in this 'stages' setup.
Do you happen to have a diagram of it?
Thanks.


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

Brushless is fine for Bracket.. but it's not allowed in the other classes...And Brushless motors don't work with the switch type systems...Suposedly some on is working on a drag type brushless system.... but nothing yet...

Billy


----------



## dtart20 (Jan 16, 2006)

There was one cat that ran a brushless system in extreme down in Clinton NC a couple years ago, I don't know if he is still running that or not. I do remember he would get just past the tree and blow over, lots of power.


----------

